# Eliminar el rebote en el pulso de los Flip Flops



## enrialejandro (May 22, 2007)

primero que nada un saludo a todos ya que es la primera vez que posteo una pregunta en esta pagina que es de mucha utilidad, sobre todo para estudiantes como es mi caso.

Bueno mi pregunta es respecto a que estoy construyendo un contador con flip flop J-K y a la hora de meter un pulso en el reloj del primer FF no me lo cuenta como uno solo, sino como  varios y segun tengo entendido que es el efecto de rebote (por ejemplo: esta en 1 y le doy otro pulso y se brinca hasta 9 y segun eso todos los numero anteriores si los conto pero demasiado rapido, por el efecto de rebote), y quisiera que me ayudaran a desaparecer ese efecto de rebote para que cada que le de un pulso si me cuente de uno en uno y no se "brinque" hasta otro numero mas adelante (aunque en realidad no se brina si no que cuenta muy rapido debido a ese efecto.)

gracias y espero su ayuda. de ser lo mas pronto posible mejor


----------



## mabauti (May 23, 2007)

utiliza este circuito:






RC debe ser alrededor de 0.1s

o puedes usar un monoestable


----------



## enrialejandro (May 23, 2007)

gracias por responder tan pronto mabauti, pero tengo un pregunta ese circuito lo implemento asi como esta o se lo pongo al 555???????.


----------



## mabauti (May 23, 2007)

si lo quieres hacer manual, utiliza el esquema del dibujo y la salida es la entrada al contador.

si quieres que los pulsos sean continuos , utilza el 555 como astable. Consulta el tutorial de este sitio para esto


----------



## faviou2 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hola Buenos dias, retomo el tema ya que tengo un problema en mi circuito,

resulta que es un contador, con 2 555 monoastable, con un pulsador incrementa y con otro decremente,

el tema es que cuando envio 2 pulsos rapidos con una llave microswich, se saltan 2 numeros aveces, muy aleatoriamente, pero lo hace en fin,

como logro sacar totalmente el rebote en una señal de 555? el pulso que le di al 555 es monoastable rapido,

pero así se saltea alguos numeros, como puedo eliminar definitivamente los ruidos? gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 15, 2016)

Hola, circuito?


----------



## faviou2 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hola Gracias Rober

este es, el circuito estaba con 330k y un capacitor de 0.47 mf que habia encontrado el tiempo justo que necesitaba para el pulso,  ( seria Rapido ) como un doble click, y que no se saltee ningun numero.
pero muy aleatoriamente estaba salteandose 2 numeros.

el circuito estaba todo resuelto practicamente.... pero.. eso. y no puede tener margen de error,


hay alguna forma de eliminarlo DEFINITIVAMENTE?. O siempre existira algun rebote?

Muchas gracias.



			
				faviou2 dijo:
			
		

> Hola Gracias Rober
> 
> este es, el circuito estaba con 330k y un capacitor de 0.47 mf que habia encontrado el tiempo justo que necesitaba para el pulso,  ( seria Rapido ) como un doble click, y que no se saltee ningun numero.
> pero muy aleatoriamente estaba salteandose 2 numeros.
> ...



los valores corresponden al pin 6 y 7 del 555, con una resistencia de 330k a positivo y el capacitor de 0.47 a negativo. esos valores edite.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 16, 2016)

Buenas tardes faviou2.

Te dejo un circuito que elimina los rebotes...

Puedes jugar con los valores de R1/C1 y R2/C2.

Verás que si aumentas mucho los valores, el circuito se vuelve algo lento en responder entre dos pulsaciones seguidas, si los bajas muchos, el circuito será más rápido pero se te " colará" algún pulso, todo es dejarlo como más te guste.

Los Inversores necesariamente tienen que ser del tipo 74LS14

Sal U2


----------



## faviou2 (Mar 19, 2016)

muchachos muchas gracias, el problema que tenia era falsos contactos o una pista muy delgada en la placa pcb que hice,

el trabajo lo rehice con pistas mas gruesas y con mejores soldaduras. y el problema se solucionó-

muchas gracias por los aportes. 

SalU2.


----------

